# Recurve V2 (Wotofo)



## Timwis (19/1/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/22)

5mm!!!! thats a damn big coil holy cow

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/22)

so the cotton goes down the sides and it squonks up into under the build deck? thats cool. i looooooove to oversquonk so this might sort my issues out.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> might sort my issues out



Dude... you can't afford to pay someone to sort your issues out, you just gonna have to live with it...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dude... you can't afford to pay someone to sort your issues out, you just gonna have to live with it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/1/22)

LOVE my OG Recurves so I'm DEFINITELY getting a couple of these!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> LOVE my OG Recurves so I'm DEFINITELY getting a couple of these!


hopefully they land soon soon soon cause I'm definitely in for one of these!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dude... you can't afford to pay someone to sort your issues out, you just gonna have to live with it...


I don't know, you can get therapy for anything these days at all sorts of rates!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

